# Our 2013 Gretna Green wedding at the Mill <3



## Kiki1993

So my last thread was seriously annoying me, it was so cluttered and I prefer to be organized! 
So this is where I will be keeping my wedding ramblings from now on!
Me and OH got engaged on the 4th of December 2009 - 6 days before our one year anniversary! (he wanted to suprise me :) ) I was 16 and he was 17 :) It is now 2 years on and i'm 18 and he is 19 and we have set a date;
December 10th 2013! Which we will try our hardest to stick to but its hard when you still at college :dohh:
We have decided on our venue and now just need to save the deposit and ensure we can keep up with payments :happydance: 
This is pictures of the venue from the outside - the Mill forge 
https://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/02/0b/54/3a/gretna-green-wedding.jpg
https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcROwaqHlFaRaqtIxVliWgVk12VX19WLrMZ8cBubKW6ksCyMPw8L
https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcS7rC0NRLA6WABl3F3MpQUOyuVEgg6pFdTHgvz7_V_i_UriXogbvA
https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQmRU92ALOzg_beQEw9hilfQxi3Z20UQG1PJjEurf_Zk8LHaH_H
https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQ3Qt-WrA3RLeO3iW7hCQLRlaYwuQrldkBGLIzbXBoy0EkTTMMb2Q
On the inside -
https://www.themill.co.uk/media/uploads/cat-232/wedding-ceremony-venue-gretna-green.jpg
https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcR65idNxnhc2i0315BBEeb-9LIeJM8EbD5fUt0jj9O05-dtohU_LQ


----------



## baby.love

I'm stalking :D The Mill is stunning, we almost picked that as our venue :thumbup: xx


----------



## Kiki1993

Haha thanks :) We just fell in love with it, I imagine its similar to the feeling that you get once you find "the dress" haha :haha:


----------



## baby.love

Yeah, i've got my dress and just knew it was the one! I cried when i saw it :) x Just gotta drop a dress size to fit into it :blush: x


----------



## Kiki1993

Don't we all?! haha :haha: I have a rough idea of what I want and I also want to lose at least a dress size.... and tone my bingo wings..they ruin photos! haha :haha:


----------



## Jemma_x

Im stalking, that venue is stunning


----------



## Kiki1993

Thanks :happydance: I love it x


----------



## Kiki1993

In unrelated news!!! I passed my driving test!!! :happydance:


----------



## baby.love

Well done sweetie, it's an amazing feeling! Enjoy the freedom xx


----------



## Kiki1993

Thanks I feel so relieved! A huge weight has been lifted :hugs: The next big thing that will happen is finishing college, getting jobs getting a car, moving out, our anniversary, our wedding ... just hope we can afford it all! :haha:


----------



## cupcakekate

gorgeous venue hun xxx


----------



## Kiki1993

Thanks cupcakekate :) I finally passed my test too! And we found the venue we will definitely use, the photography everything pretty much :D Just need to get the money for everything and it should be easy from here :happydance:


----------



## Kiki1993

So I have just finished my placement at a private nursery and they told me to go back when I finish in june for a job :happydance: 
So starting probably december 2012 we will have a clearer view on what we can afford and if we can keep the date or not and also...my wonderful OH has told me the second I want to start TTC we can :happydance:
This has tempted me to TTC asap .... So many choices now, it use to be clear
1.move out 2. get married 3. have baby
NOW i'm thinking well he clearly wants a baby as much as i do...why do we have to wait once we move out? ..... but I am going to try stay strong and wait long enough to get married first :haha: We might try for a honeymoon baby :happydance: This has made this wedding even more exciting and loving as we will be starting our family together :cloud9:


----------



## Lisa84

Well done on passing your driving test and being offered a job. I take it you are studying childcare at college? I was in childcare for 10 years and loved it so good luck hun :)

It's good that you and OH are on the same page. The only thing about TTC soon is that once a baby arrives you will prob have a lot less spare money for the wedding.

Love the venue by the way it's stunning :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Kiki1993

Lisa84 said:


> Well done on passing your driving test and being offered a job. I take it you are studying childcare at college? I was in childcare for 10 years and loved it so good luck hun :)
> 
> It's good that you and OH are on the same page. The only thing about TTC soon is that once a baby arrives you will prob have a lot less spare money for the wedding.
> 
> Love the venue by the way it's stunning :thumbup: xxx

Yeah its my last year so its exciting :) And yeah, and the nursery that offered me the job only has full time and supply so if we try for a baby i might need to change job once he/she is here, don't think i could go back full time straight away after maternity leave :shrug: :hugs: Thanks we love the venue, we even love that we share the disco in the evening, we just want the ceremony and a meal so we have never been fussed about a party but will like to chat to family with some music play i guess :) :haha:


----------



## Kiki1993

Going for professional photos with my man today! Helping a friend who is in her last year of photography so the shoot is free, we just need to pay for the pictures themself :) xx


----------



## Arlandria

Oooo stalking :) x


----------



## Kiki1993

Arlandria said:


> Oooo stalking :) x

Haha yaya :happydance: Like to have as many opinions as possible haha :) x


----------



## mumandco

Stalking :) we were thinking of getting married in Gretna green but as we live in Wales we thought it would be to much hassle! Wish we lived closer though as its so beautiful !

Congrats on passing your test :)


----------



## Lisa84

Ooo a photoshoot :) Hope u have fun xxx


----------



## Kiki1993

mumandco said:


> Stalking :) we were thinking of getting married in Gretna green but as we live in Wales we thought it would be to much hassle! Wish we lived closer though as its so beautiful !
> 
> Congrats on passing your test :)


Yay :) New stalker :happydance: I have only seen pictures but I love reading about its history and how young loves would escape there to get married :) Sounds beautiful <3 and thanks! It took 4 times but i got there eventually haha :haha:


----------



## Kiki1993

Lisa84 said:


> Ooo a photoshoot :) Hope u have fun xxx

The photoshoot was fun :) !! Lasted about 1 hour and me and him were just like, "this is so wierd but its hilarious to see the look of awkwardness on your face" :haha: Can't wait to get the photos!!! x


----------



## Kiki1993

Just if any of you wanted to see some of the photos from today :)


----------



## mumandco

Love the photos especially the black and white one it's gorgeous


----------



## Arlandria

Aw soooo sweet :) cute photos!


----------



## Kiki1993

Thanks :) it was a fun shoot after getting very lost on the way to the studio haha :haha:


----------



## Lisa84

Awww your photos are lovely. I love the black and white one but then again i always prefer B & W pics :) xx


----------



## Kiki1993

Lisa84 said:


> Awww your photos are lovely. I love the black and white one but then again i always prefer B & W pics :) xx

Thanks :flower: that seems to be everyones favourite haha :haha:


----------



## Pinkval

I got married in The Mill 5.5years ago (went back recently for our 5th anniversary) 
It is an amazing venue, and the staff are so accommodating and wonderful. Feel free to ask if u have any questions.


----------



## Kiki1993

Pinkval said:


> I got married in The Mill 5.5years ago (went back recently for our 5th anniversary)
> It is an amazing venue, and the staff are so accommodating and wonderful. Feel free to ask if u have any questions.

Thats lovely :) thanks i do have a few questions but can only think of one to ask right now :haha: :blush:
1. was it okay traveling to get married then not having a big reception? (i'm worried the guests would get bored and tbh i cba with a reception just a meal but i dont want them to travel so far to go to bed at 6) 
I ask because we will have about 30 guests and me and OH would just like a meal and chat and could go to recpetion disco just to mingle but then go to bed quite early so we can be alone :haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Venue looks lovely! we looked gretna green but was to far away.


----------



## Kiki1993

MummyToAmberx said:


> Venue looks lovely! we looked gretna green but was to far away.

Gretna is about a 3 and a half drive from us but its the cheapest place we could find which we loved so decided it would be worth it :thumbup: the people that make the extra move to come clearly want to be there for us and not just the free food so thats a plus haha :haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Yeah totally get you.
Were having ours at my home area, i currently live 4.5hr from home. 

Are you planning on a budget? :)


----------



## Kiki1993

MummyToAmberx said:


> Yeah totally get you.
> Were having ours at my home area, i currently live 4.5hr from home.
> 
> Are you planning on a budget? :)

Oh yes, a low budget because we dont want to spend loads on one day because it will be special if its extravagant or not :flower: We will always try keep it at 3 000 or 4 000 You? :) this is probably the best estimate of the budget tbh :haha:


----------



## CelticStar

You'll love it at the Mill, I actually got married at the Anvil Hall last November but we stayed at the Mill and had our reception there, we only had a small sit down meal for about 25 guests, it was perfect.

All the staff are so lovely and the bridal rooms are to die for! The only regret I have is not actually managing to test out the whirl pool bath :haha:


----------



## Kiki1993

CelticStar said:


> You'll love it at the Mill, I actually got married at the Anvil Hall last November but we stayed at the Mill and had our reception there, we only had a small sit down meal for about 25 guests, it was perfect.
> 
> All the staff are so lovely and the bridal rooms are to die for! The only regret I have is not actually managing to test out the whirl pool bath :haha:

Aww that sounds fab! :flower: Was it nice to just have a meal and not a reception? what time did the meal end? sorry just want an idea of how it will be :) x


----------



## CelticStar

We had our ceremony at 1:30pm, the reception meal was at 4pm - I had a horse and carriage bring us back from the Anvil Hall so filled the gap after the photographer had finished nicely - and to be honest just having the meal was perfect for me as I was 9 weeks pregnant and very knackered! I think we cut the cake at about 5:30pm? 
After that we went into the bar area for drinks and a chance to properly catch up with people.

We were 100% satisfied with just having a meal but then neither my DH or I drink and we're not really "party people" so not having the accompanying knees up after the meal suited us down to the ground, having drinks (non alcoholic for us!) in the bar afterwards was a lot more our style.

Are you planning everything yourself or using the Gretna Wedding Service to buy a "package"? I used the GWS and it made things so simple knowing that I just chose the location, the type of ceremony and the photographers package and then it was all booked for me. I still had to sort out everything else but I managed to plan, organise and finalise everything in less than three months.
For table decorations etc I can highly recommend NNE's wedding ideas they're not expensive but are really nice. :flower:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Same plus just.bought a house so.dont have much spare. i dont want spend no more than.3k for everything to.do with venue/party.
Looking at 500 for other little bits. :)


----------



## Kiki1993

CelticStar said:


> We had our ceremony at 1:30pm, the reception meal was at 4pm - I had a horse and carriage bring us back from the Anvil Hall so filled the gap after the photographer had finished nicely - and to be honest just having the meal was perfect for me as I was 9 weeks pregnant and very knackered! I think we cut the cake at about 5:30pm?
> After that we went into the bar area for drinks and a chance to properly catch up with people.
> 
> We were 100% satisfied with just having a meal but then neither my DH or I drink and we're not really "party people" so not having the accompanying knees up after the meal suited us down to the ground, having drinks (non alcoholic for us!) in the bar afterwards was a lot more our style.
> 
> Are you planning everything yourself or using the Gretna Wedding Service to buy a "package"? I used the GWS and it made things so simple knowing that I just chose the location, the type of ceremony and the photographers package and then it was all booked for me. I still had to sort out everything else but I managed to plan, organise and finalise everything in less than three months.
> For table decorations etc I can highly recommend NNE's wedding ideas they're not expensive but are really nice. :flower:

We want to go with what is cheaper and because the wedding service doesn't include catering we are thinking just having it all at the Mill so guests don't need to travel anymore once they get there, also as its a Tuesday hopefully the price will go down, thanks we are looking for nice but cheap so that will do us nicely :flower: and we are the same, not big drinkers plus we want to remember our day and we might be Trying for a baby that night so don't want to concieve and be drunk, i dont know why i just don't want to be drinking while i'm trying :haha:


----------



## Kiki1993

MummyToAmberx said:


> Same plus just.bought a house so.dont have much spare. i dont want spend no more than.3k for everything to.do with venue/party.
> Looking at 500 for other little bits. :)

Thats the same as our budget! :thumbup: We should give each other tips :haha: and yeah i finish college and have been offered a job for june, we then want to either save to rent or save for a mortgage but we don't want to get married until we have our own place so our date is always flexible because it always depends on circumstance, like if we have enough money to do it at that time and stuff :nope: But we are trying so hard but nothing we can really do until we are both in full time work :shrug: Aww did you buy a home or rent? We have no idea which would work better for us? x


----------

